# Random Picture Thread



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a solid 5 years out of the last one, time for a new one.

And go!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buzz was such a dickhead. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah he was lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It wouldn't be right if Asuka didn't get on the first page of this thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost. :sadbecky










I just need to watch Christmas Vacation, and then it's officially over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The nostalgia. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ever get that feeling of Deja Vu?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I should rewatch this movie. Hit the feels.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^That's amazing. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

@Chrome ;


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I can't tell if this is supposed to be for a man or a woman....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I see they got the nose. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia. :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Hawk Down was such a good film. :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get your fpalm at the ready


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


>


Pre-Crisis Supergirl stories were weird 



The Fourth Wall said:


> Get your fpalm at the ready


Our education in display folks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Those are the Supergirl stories I'm most familiar with. They're fun.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Those are the Supergirl stories I'm most familiar with. They're fun.


Fair play, its just that a lot of weird crap happened to Kara in the old days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadowshard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:Rollins:vincecry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


_Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> _Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of the GOAT comic pages:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The boy is finally getting his shot. roud


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't be against Balor winning it back, and we get this rematch. :bjpenn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Doctor Phantom ; I was watching Edge of Seventeen last night, and I thought of you during this scene.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy and Salvador Dali:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THERE IT IS! I was looking for that one, I couldn't find it anywhere on Google Images. The other one is the one I got.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brand new GOAT kada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


>


Wow, you put one with Deadpool in it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Wow, you put one with Deadpool in it


It feels... odd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## cacaz (Mar 16, 2018)

Jesus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

tried sushi for the first time, not a fan. 

ended up settling up with chicken dumpling soup :kobe4



edit - thought this was the last thing you've eaten thread.... its not so here is a picture of a duck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a great duck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She looks like Mary Elizabeth Winstead cosplaying as Asuka... I love it.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fight me, dweebs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Calico Jack said:


>


I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094305516891721728


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:mj2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

the GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Transformers: Busters in Disguise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dick Murdoch trying a brainbuster on Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettiest DIVE in wrestling history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

lol, I had no idea Logan was a fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why you Shouldn't Trust my Opinion on Spider-Man:

These are my favorite issues...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097515794945040384


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097584599176163328


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't remember this is any Zelda game


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sir Kal of El


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrestling is great.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Doctor Phantom


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


>


I didn't post that? Hmm. How very odd.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perfection.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This film was excellent.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of the greatest films of all time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodbye.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Doctor Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AVENGE THEM, LOSERS!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday, GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

In Soviet Russia, Supergirl...








Is actually likable?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

@Black Cobra


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Harley Smash!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ooof
@Showstopper ;

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

@Phantom Stranger ;


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still my champion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gargoyles of Notre-Dame:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Fyrma (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And yes, this is an official toy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/CDmwOHO.mp4


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE DEFENDERS ARE THE BEST SUPERHERO "TEAM" OF ALL TIME. CHANGE MY MIND.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This brings back tons of great memories from my childhood!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tonight. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I WANT THIS TEAM!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


This is my Blade:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Where is this from?


Strange Tales #49.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of the greatest comic covers of all time:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT cover. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually, this is the GOAT cover.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This my boy right here. roud


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Holyshit! :evans


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


>


It's mah girl. roud


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AnxiousSaltyFlea.webm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

THIS IS GOTHAM!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get her, Mary!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


>


Hey! He's a friend o' mine!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

,


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dormammu seems to have too much time on his hands.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


This sounds like what goes on inside Vince McMahons head to justify his product.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of my favorite comic moments:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THEY ONE MORE DAY-ED STRANGE AND CLEA!!! :no :fuckthis


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Latest pic .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


They seriously made her fucking Supergirl? I'm sure it was only for one episode, but still, AGGH. This universe has gotten completely out of whack, the agendas are insanely overbooked. After Flash season 4, I couldn't handle any more, but I'm gonna watch Conroy as old Bruce Wayne in December.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They seriously made her fucking Supergirl? I'm sure it was only for one episode, but still, AGGH. This universe has gotten completely out of whack, the agendas are insanely overbooked. After Flash season 4, I couldn't handle any more, but I'm gonna watch Conroy as old Bruce Wayne in December.


They didn't. It was done for a joke in one episode


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


>



That's a sweet pic dude :smile2:

Here's my aunty dog , I'm looking after him today he's helped me loads with my depression.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My little mate , helped me through dark times when I was depressed and suffering bad with my anxiety. Hugo had me laughing so much when I put the animal zoo on tv he was going nuts !!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, guess I'll be here.

CHOKE ON MAGIK AND DOCTOR STRANGE ART!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


And this is why Superdickery exists


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


Is that an evil alternate universe Superman?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Is that an evil alternate universe Superman?





Spoiler: The Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness :mark


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ceviche I made a couple of days ago


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


All of those are better than what Bendis has them dressed as.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It turned out fine, although other times were better


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1960s fashion illustrations from the Japanese edition of Seventeen. Dig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

This screenshot is my own baby.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Took this one as well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New Strange series!


----------



## BygTyme (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is one of my favorite comic panels:










Yes, really.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The EC comics gang by Marie Severin.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Mary Marvel Monday!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will never call her "Mary Shazam." :fact


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I will never call her "Mary Shazam." :fact


Blame Marvel for being assholes. Its not like they did anything decent with the name when they got it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Marvel Monday has been an unprecedented success!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shazam!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This will probably be my last one. Farewell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Marvel Monday is the best holiday.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not what Mary Marvel Monday is about, Reek!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I like this Mary more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like her, too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garbage bags outside a beauty school in Tokyo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


>


Where's Harley Quinn?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Where's Harley Quinn?


She doesn't belong there.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But the movie, virus! The movie!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

what is love


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> But the movie, virus! The movie!


Fuck the movie. That isn't Birds of Prey. They shouldn't call it Birds of Prey, because its clear that it isn't going to focus on them. This is like making a Fantastic Four movie and focusing on Impossible Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Fuck the movie. That isn't Birds of Prey. They shouldn't call it Birds of Prey, because its clear that it isn't going to focus on them. This is like making a Fantastic Four movie and focusing on Impossible Man


Oh, I am clearly and obviously messing with you. We've danced this pas de deux before.

I was actually an ardent reader of Gail Simone's run. This film looks nothing like "Birds," and I'm not going to pretend that I wasn't initially disappointed. However, I've decided to just take it as it is: a big, dumb Harley Quinn vehicle with garish colors and goofy jokes. 

But I do understand your disappointment; I felt the same way about Netflix's "Defenders." Really, this should've been "Gotham City Sirens" or an entirely new concept with Harley in the spotlight. Hopefully, the Birds will one day receive a proper adaptation. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used to have a poster of this in my room:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


A thing of beauty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: "Far From Home" Twist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How Kratos wanted "Far From Home" to end:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188805802917879808


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Chastain as The Joker:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Me right now:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My friend's autocorrect utterly fails her :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Getting reckt as it's a Sunday and I've just got out of hospital . Off work indefinite for now


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


>



What the fuck @virus21; PMSL loads great photo mate


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>



Kill me now @Eva MaRIHyse; ??? u get a 2sweet for that mate damn ri ri looking smoking hot


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


What I wouldn't do to her like her song come here boy are you big enough . Oh yes I am haha . If I could use my new phone properly u would be getting a rep . I'm at my man's Tues I'll use my iPad there and give u a rep mate .


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> Kill me now @Eva MaRIHyse; ??? u get a 2sweet for that mate damn ri ri looking smoking hot


I know, right.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ScientificInfatuatedBittern-mobile.mp4


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm novice at this forum - may I post some mixed wrestling pictures there? For example, like this?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

UFC mixed wrestling - I've made this picture myself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Muscle mixed wrestling!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WF 02/12/19


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

And so it starts....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> And so it starts....


I almost posted that exact gif today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I typed into Google - "Out of context comic book panels".... I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

It's mixed wrestling too!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

And this:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Another mixed wrestling one!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My new xmas trainers ,


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

From post above


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Can you spot the woman?


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Some ballbusting too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Do you like mixed boxing?


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Or mixed wrestling?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Returning to WF after a three month hiatus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Returning to WF after a three month hiatus


Are u gonna come on discord ??(

That's where the peeps areat after work , just under200 ppl mate

Glad to see ur ok

Carter


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@The Phantom , doc what you think of this mate??


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sexy porn star Angela White just won best female actress at the AVM awards 2020 , she is all natural in every way, woman's just got it all .


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Your sexy seducing pictures will get you everywhere with me Phantom.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Getting a pair there sick!!!*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ordered the lucha bros ones twice!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

So want one of those ^^^


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Next on my list mox, jericho , the elite with brandi , hope theres a pac one as i haven't seen yet


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

So what is up with the Mixed Battles stuff? It's like the PlayStation 2 era never ended. I imagine this is what it's like in the Ninth Circle of Hell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just ignore it. Don't engage. If we close our eyes, it may go away.

*







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You are too wise and knowing Senpai.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait, are you going through the old pictures I posted?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

What? I was just deleting some comic book covers and random images I had saved in my deep diving across the web.

Here is another one for you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Plagiarist. I express my individuality through the art of others; you just copy my copying!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You cut me deep, Phantom. Right through down to my very soul.










Why does it hurt? ;_; I need some fresh air.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

But we only hurt the ones we love...










What are you doing on Sunday night Phantom?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, y'know, stuff...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, um, cough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just about to order mine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Evil has returned...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

That's quitter talk!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I changed that when I realized it made little sense! Nice try!

(I was in a meeting. I misread it as "we.")


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You can change it all you want my dear, it matters not when we're the same person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would never name myself after Alexa Bliss! Charlatan!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

That's exactly why you would chose such a name. Asuka or Hikaru Shida would be too obvious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who's our second favorite Joshi?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Asuka. We agreed that Hikaru Shida will become everyone's favorite joshi on earth this year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I posted that? That one's cool.

(Well, they all are. I have superlative taste.)

I'm (we're) doing this instead of work.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes we posted it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who's our favorite superhero? I get the impression that we dig superheroes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I can tell you it's definitely not Mr. J. To me, The Joker is a character who works best in small doses: he is Mephistopheles with a jester's grin, not a character with any real depth. The only way The Joker works as the main character is if you alter him completely. (Arthur Fleck owes more to Travis Bickle and Rupert Pupkin than the Clown Prince of Crime.) In his traditional form, The Joker is essentially a witty ghoul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yikes. That's pretentious. You must've been high when you wrote that...

_cough_


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Yikes. That's pretentious. We've must've been high when we wrote that...


It's possible.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So, do you know who I am or did you just pick a random internet weirdo to play with?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Somebody needs to talk to Dakota Johnson...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, BC's not dead.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey, Phantom is still giving life to this section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh, less frequently.

Certainly less effort (if you can believe that).

*







*


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> So, do you know who I am or did you just pick a random internet weirdo to play with?


I promise you I don't know who you are. I feel as if I've known you for years though, does that make any sense? Do you believe in fate? Maybe we were destined to meet in this point and time? Did we meet in another message board? Are we two kindred spirits who've finally found each other? Maybe we knew each other in another lifetime? Are we two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl?










You say don't post your garbage, but what you call "garbage" I call art. We should like maybe chat sometime but I'm afraid to see how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't read any of that.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is not a joke: I'm standing in front of a skill crane right now.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238547097806241792
These toilet paper memes are going to be the death of me.



















*C-C-C-Combo Breaker!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MARY ELIZABETH WINSTEAD SODA.

View attachment 83925
￼


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Where can I view this mysterious soda?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't edit my post? Bogus.

It's like I willed it into existence...










(It's just a toy... but I will fill the can with Tiki Punch.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep I did. I should pat myself on the back I don't do it nearly enough.










As long as it's not Shasta Tiki Punch!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ban Blissmark!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom will never be banned. I'm too powerful!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

According to some people, that means we're both Kevin Smith.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> According to some people, that means we're both Kevin Smith.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quite.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best Thing from 2020:











Worst:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actual movie:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^ LOL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of my favorite shots.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Is that Gregory Peck? :3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Mature in I Wake Up Screaming.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Victor Mature


I just watched The Robe a few months ago to boot! I feel awful again. I was just organizing my comics the other day.










Bonus Bishōjo shot for CJ. ^_^


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have that statue.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> I have that statue.


Damn right we do!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If she were around when I was a teenager, she would've been the patron saint of my angst.

Alas, Cooper was the one I had.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is how we will stop the virus:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rest in peace, Stuart.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> This is how we will stop the virus:


We need her to communicate her divine wisdom and tell the people of California to stay the fuck inside. Did you see the news with people flooding the beaches like Venice? Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead and I dress the same way.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

MEW a fashion ICON.










Stop flaunting our sexiness Phantom.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Is everyone here okay? Any heart-attacks?


Admit it you jumped for joy. All is right at least in the wrestling world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark day for humanity.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Agreed. Braun being pushed, gross.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Asuka thread, every second of every day:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

First MEW and now Margot? I don't think I want to live on this earth anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm doing my part.


*







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Going to Trader Joe's like...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Try going to Costco people still trying to fight over toilet paper even with a limit.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244208012081782784


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

7

On a related note, Lighthouse shitposting is a thing, and I am now its goddess.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did David Lynch direct that one?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. It was a concert ticket.

Talking Heads tour?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^That was me when I worked at a video store. I always had some monster mask on.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Sensitive content


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you BC?!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday to my personal hero and the greatest actor of the silent era, Lon Chaney.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Are you BC?!


You actually mean, are we BC?! It's possible. Hana Kimura is just too cute!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isabelle is a jerk.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We really did take everything for granted, didn't we?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, Isabelle. You seem lovely.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been fortunate enough to have met and befriended many of my heroes. However, I've never crossed paths with Françoise Hardy. It may be silly, but I would like to see her in person, even if it's just for a second.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There will be no pirate ship entrance for Kairi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

(Yes, I know "pirate" was misspelled. It bugs me, too.)


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Doris Day!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted with Kratos in mind...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rest in peace, Great One.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*







*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange at the Vatican
(Photo by Phantom.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This made me cry. Yes, I am weak.

Damn you, Baby Wasp!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^ You big softy. I'm not crying, you're crying!










Enjoy a sandwich!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all act like I don't own three Bliss figures...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm old and there's a lot of apocalypse left: Could you recommend some games from the last ten years to me, please?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

What systems do you own?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Xbox One, PS4, Wii U.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - If you haven't already played this I highly recommend it. I spent 240 hours in game and I still haven't seen even half of what this game has to offer let alone play the DLC.

Fallout 3 or 4 - New Vegas is awesome as well. Nothing like looking for supplies and killing raiders while listening to the classics from the 1940s, and 50s.

Bloodborne - Dark, creepy souls like game inspired by H. P. Lovecraft. Kinda of hard, not harder than Sekiro Shadows Die Twice, but hard.

Sekiro Shadows Die Twice - Worth playing but holy fuck is this game hard.

Wasteland 2 - Another post apocalyptic masterpiece only without the classic music from Fallout.

Call of Cthulhu - Walking simulator type game. I know you'll dig it.

Hong Kong Massacre - AKA Hard Boiled the game.

Metro Exodus - More post apocalypse!

River City Girls - One of my favs! This has Phantom written all over it.

Tesla vs Lovecraft - Fun arcadey like game. That type of game you play 10 minutes or for a few hours. Then you do it all over again the next day.

Fire Pro Wrestling World - Better than any current trash WWE games.

SEGA Mega Drive & Genesis Classics - Can't go wrong with the classics.

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night and Castlevania: Rondo of Blood - Dracula, The Mummy, Werewolves and more? AKA Phantom The game.

Castlevania Collection - Might be already discounted on PSN or XBL.

Fist of the North Star: Lost Paradise - I dig post apocalypse.

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - Who doesn't like cyberpunk?!

The Evil Within (1 & 2) - Too Evil for its own good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excellent list! I'll definitely check out the ones I don't own. Thanks!

(River City Girls looks rather groovy.)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I recommend Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, Hollow Knight, Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishment, Catherine and Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My best mate and me


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Phantom said:


> Xbox One, PS4, Wii U.
> 
> View attachment 85131



Who's that doc? On the pic there smart


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Who's that doc? On the pic there smart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aw.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 85304


Just downloaded:


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I still have mine.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy 80th, Mr. J!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Reminder that Hana is also a master chef.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

How's River City Girls, Phantom? I thought about checking it out too but It didn't look like something I thought was worth $30 to be honest.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259655453522436097


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I remember when we used to go to the bowling alley or the mall to play games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> How's River City Girls, Phantom? I thought about checking it out too but It didn't look like something I thought was worth $30 to be honest.


Totally boss. Your inner teenager will eat it up. Manga aesthetics, groovy music, candy-colored chaos, and two-fisted action... these are a few of my favorite things!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My best mate and I with.his new tartan collar which looks pretty sweet .

Been cool having him everyday since the pandemic. Gonna hurt me when i have to leave him to go back to my jobs. He never leaves my side. Man I'm just happy to have been to show him loads of new tricks and just genuine peacefulness whilst we're stuck in doors except the hour walk of exercise but i still sneak him out longer.

Peace.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261434106472103937


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Master of dance Mayu Iwatani ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just ordered the Jedi one ill put it up


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ordered £11 can't wait to read it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

There's one more but i don't know the name any star wars fans like mysellf know @DoctorWhosawhatsit


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ The Bounty Hunter Code


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> ^ The Bounty Hunter Code


@Cheshire 

That's the last one oh man thanks. I've got the sith one, jedi on its way, the imperial one too now thanks to u I'm ordering this that's the set of four then ain't it?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't usually wear these masks but i had to Monday for a hospital apt . Makes me face sweaty nothin worse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

R.I.P. Shad


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@MrJamesJepsan 

He die like mate? Heard Vince was gonna be bringing them bk too .

RIP SHAD


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 86652


How are you holding up?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^Eh, things could be better, but what can you do? How are you doing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Given the circumstances, decent.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

^You need to post more often.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@CJ @Punkamaniac 
@The Fourth Wall @MrJamesJepsan 


*SUNDAY DINNER CREW BACK ONLINE 

Chicken , homemade roasties, homemade Yorkshire puddings, with veg and homemade gravy. 

8/10*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You will be remembered, always. Rest in Peace.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Yoooooooo, where's Kendall when you need her during this madness. 😂


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Reaper @Clique


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My happy place:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My ideal bike:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268255787610189824


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mortimaire (May 29, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> View attachment 86936




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269288445786152960
Phantom Bliss confirmed!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269288445786152960
> Phantom Bliss confirmed!


Yeah, that clip really blew up... but I posted that pic before it was hip! Dig!

Everyone wants to be Phantom. It's a fact. (Except Bliss, of course... she's already me. We're the same person.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

New trainers for ma bday next month £135


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If you hear any noise, it's just me and the boys:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I could go for a #17 right now.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

GOAT Hollywood witch Fiona Horne....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rest in peace, Denny O'Neil.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*







*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avenge me.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That time I was in the same room as MEW.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*ABOUT TIME
ASUKA LOSRS TO FLAIR I SWEAR WACKY WIDE ENTERTAINMENT IS WHY SCRIPTED SHIT US GOOD. KEVIN SULLIVAN SORT THIS THEN..*​


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*watched from last week i think or the week before*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Getting these fpr my 36th bday in july*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272348726728761344


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Show some respect. My grandfather was killed by a Chestburster.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lies! Your Grandfather Bishop was an android!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got Moana.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My plans:










2020:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Agreed!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. Rest in peace, Great One.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy 75th, Debbie Harry!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

2020:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HEATHERS 2023, BABY!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Ethereal One.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


>


I do.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The only true GOAT in the WWE.....


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

🥵🥵


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

2020:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Wake me up when season 6 starts*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*nearly fell over with laughter *


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Hogo-chan and Sara-chan are reformed criminal penguins who cheer on ex-prisoners trying to reintegrate into Japanese society."


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Old Smackdown is sweet^^^^


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching season three at the minute​


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*MY HUGO CHILLIN WITH ME! CUTEST DOG EVER!







*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8​


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*I'm watching the GOAT SCSA v Kurt Angle, gotta love some raw haha*

​


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah boy!!!​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The previous two have a similar vibe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*MY BEST MATE, HUGO .*
*







*​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297716552083689473


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

New avi, Roman as Lobo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred Sanford was preparing for the coronavirus even in the 70s. Lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## romanalexandru_ (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just found a few stoner pics ad memes !!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gonna be trump next year , with Vladimir hopefully getting rid of the piece of shit that is The Donald ' sad inferior my dad didn't love me complex I'm not a republican but in it for me " John Trump


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

There back!!!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

My sister bought me a Hot Wheels car that looks EXACTLY like my real car.....


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> View attachment 99749


are those masks real...freaky how history repeats itself


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"smark mark"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Time always comes full circle.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


for a second there i though this was alex shelly:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

May the Fourth be... remembered as Audrey Hepburn's birthday.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin from Stranger Things is just who I was back in the day. I even worked at a video store.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Chili and garlic toast (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I should learn from this.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

💦 💦 💦 💦 💦


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Summer of Robin II continues!


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

What in the fuck are those softcore animated porn pics lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just ignore 'em.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Post #2,582 is exactly what I'm going to do to the despicable Brat Boyd.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"My pal Liberace set me straight!"


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Bought myself some new slippers today, thoughts?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> Bought myself some new slippers today, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 127909


Why in the world are you wearing Dickhead1990 as a slipper?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Why in the world are you wearing Dickhead1990 as a slipper?


Isn't that what you do after you kill an animal, you wear them?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Isn't that what you do after you kill an animal, you wear them?


I thought you were supposed to eat it, and then wear it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> Isn't that what you do after you kill an animal, you wear them?


I assume you'll enjoy wearing this after you kill me:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Phantom said:


> View attachment 125158


FUCK YUH!


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Hey! It's Robin and her girlfriend!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't this redundant?









Lollipop Guild confirmed.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Zootfoobrian (7 mo ago)

Chrome said:


> Got a solid 5 years out of the last one, time for a new one.
> 
> And go!


This movie still makes me laugh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙💙💙💙 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


   


Two more to 17K. 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Two more to 17K. 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eye like it.









My pic:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wish I knew then what I know know. 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> wish I knew then what I know know. 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea 

STEALING SHIVVY has sticky fingers too:


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vintage BTC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup. Laughter is not the best medicine. You are. 

💙







🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So my brother sent me this:









Well. at least he stopped sending me Mox as a 3 time AEW Champion crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In honor of it being National Taco Day, I give you:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

STEVIEAUX-EMME-GEEE 

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> STEVIEAUX-EMME-GEEE
> 
> @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE


She's going to have to compensate me for gimmick infringement. I have some ideas.

Maybe I'll show her Andre.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The IT Girl, Clara Bow.


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry Leanna, No child support for you!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHITTY THIEF SHIVVY hoping no one will notice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh dayum. I 'member when Emmanuelle posted that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

too.lol


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim Duggan circa 1981


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>












We could totally use those in our close.

BAD CHELSHIV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love this so much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea Our fellow countryman.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @Chelsea Our fellow countryman.


You called?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aye, you were maid for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you, Emma nu elle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep this one in mind. 










OMOS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How charming!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just posted that and had no idea you did it here Amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just noticed that too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

👀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so happyto see you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4 U


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blisstits in shambles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nice popsicle 4u


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hate this isn't a je t'aime gif but it was in my email


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merits a repost! 💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Indeedy do!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JTM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nineteen minutes...sigh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cameron Grime Mani CGM Konfiirmed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

39k soon incoming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That GIF is so beautiful


----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡 💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Teary-eyed








💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother send me different pics a fuckton every day. Really got tired of the Mox ones when he beat Danielson recently. This has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Absolutely love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Indeedy, you would rock that look.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brilliant idea, I will add it to the list 

Cumming soon, probably this weekend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙💙💙💙Loved them'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Never saw this one before. Buh GAWD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe a BAD CHELS et BAD SHIV gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

indeedy 








headed t VS thread


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love that expression


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks awesome


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love your sig! 💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella ⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

indeedy. Mouth watering.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322659617520967681


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This one's even better. Behind the scenes of Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love these three.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@FreshlyLazy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We should all strive to be this fabulous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Ola-la-la
Batter me Shingles (don’t look it up)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Looks boring uh? wait until she unwraps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@The Fourth Wall


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stephani Park (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612679622415589377


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------

